
Ask HN: Essential Reading for Managers of Managers - fallingupward
There has been some great posts, discussions and recommendations over the years about being a Manager and all that entails.<p>For those who have continued on that path and become director&#x2F;head of...&#x2F;whatever title your org uses for that role which has you managing the managers, any essential wisdom or reading you would like to share?
======
seige
Managing Humans by rands
[https://managinghumans.com/](https://managinghumans.com/)

There is not a better book on managing software engineers than this imo.

------
notatechie
Radical Candor by Kim Scott was the first book I was asked to read when I was
promoted as manager. After that I went on to read High Output Management.
Currently I am reading Rework by Jason Fried and David Heinemeier Hansson.

~~~
fallingupward
Thank you.

